# post spawn carp



## mr.fish (May 30, 2008)

Once again, last night kicked off one of my many sucessful bait, and catch carp extravaganzas of 08. Finally the carp are post-spawn in the river I frequent, and are once again ready to feed and provide drag ripping action right through the fall. This year, I decided to scout, and bait up some totally new random spots instead of my previous years honey holes. Well last night proved sucessfull, and I'm looking foward to many more. In about 2 hours of fishing, I landed 6 fish, and had one break off. My very first fish was only 3oz's shy of 22lbs, and the other 5, were in the 10-15lb range. 

Rather then bore everyone with the same old carp pics, I will only post a pic of the biggest fish landed for that trip
21lber common.


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2008)

Good job mr.fish!

Do you frequent any carp forums? Ever here of a guy named the Big Carphuna?


----------



## DocWatson (May 30, 2008)

Jim said:


> Good job mr.fish!
> 
> Do you frequent any carp forums? Ever here of a guy named the Big Carphuna?



You mean Scott O. from Lowell, MA ???


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2008)

Nice fish Mike - I know you have a plan to break the 30lb barrier and i am sure you will very soon!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2008)

Almost forgot - Arrrgh!


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Good job mr.fish!
> ...



YES! :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (May 30, 2008)

Nice catching, that is a hefty fish in the picture. When do you want to give galena a shot? What kind of corn should I get for chumming?


----------



## shamoo (May 31, 2008)

Very nice Carp Mr. Fish, they make quite a commotion when they spawn, nice size but to tell ya the truth those cattys you catch :shock: WOW!!!!Very Very impressive.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice fish Mike! I might give some Skuke Carpin a shot this summer.


----------



## whj812 (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice Catch man!!

A couple of weeks ago I ran up on a group of spawning carp!! They sounded like a bunch of rhinos flopping around in the shallows.

If I wanted to learn to catch these fish, where should I start?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 2, 2008)

You sure can catch those crap. Nice cathin


----------



## Dave Deutsch (Jun 6, 2008)

I really miss carp fishing. I used to take some friends out that had not fished much and wanted to get them on some big fun fish, the carp always held up their side of the deal!

Nice fish, I may have carp fever once again!

Dave


----------



## Nickk (Jun 6, 2008)

WOW!

you never cease to impress.


What type/size hooks do you use for carp?


----------

